# Downloading photos from Kindle Fire



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When I try to download photos, it seems to find hundreds and hundreds of files. I haven't taken hundreds and hundreds of photos. I have the same problem with my fire phone.

I tried Windows Media Player and it downloads them quickly. But, I can't see the photos, only a generic image.

I tried Real Player and finally had to cancel the hundreds of downloads.

Tried Windows Photo Gallery and got the same hundreds of photos.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if they're book cover images?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Some of them could be but I was up to nearly 1k when I hit cancel. Following that line of thought, some could be game and app covers. Even so, I would think the download would only come from the device, not the cloud.

What's the sense of taking photos if I can't download them?


----------



## kerlypark (Aug 27, 2015)

I want to learn from you as possible.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kerlypark said:


> I want to learn from you as possible.


I did manage to download one photo but it was sent to me in a message. I needed it for a contact icon and was able to add it to the contact. But, that only saved it to my phone. I haven't tried to find it and download it to my computer.


----------

